# Job Offer - Internet City



## charlesworth (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello,

Just joined the forum looking for some advice, hope you can all help.

Been offered a position in Dubai, Office is based @ the Internet City.

They have offered me allowances' for House and Car.

140,000 AED /yr for House
20,000 AED /yr for Car

Is this sufficient ? what sort of areas should I be looking at for accommodation in or around the Internet city?

Looking online I think the best I can get for the car allowance is a yaris ! I have a young family (3 of us in total) so would be needing something slightly bigger!

Thanks In advance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's no housing in Internet City but the Marina (mainly apartments) is nearby. You'd be better off basing your accommodation around where the kids schools are instead. 140k will see you alright in most areas though. 20k per year isn't much, you'll need to add to that. Are school fees and medical fees covered, they're the real crippler here?


----------



## charlesworth (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,

Wee one is too young for school and medical fees are covered by the company.

I know its a very broad question but what sort of salary would you expect over and above that for a decent standard of living and able to save money.

Thanks again


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

IMHO it's not so much the salary but the living allowances:

Housing
Car
School
Medical

The rent would be ok for a small/medium villa or decent apartment but it really depends on where you choose to live, and as has been said, the choice of school will be a main driver in this decision.

School fees vary massively but ballpark would be around 40k per year, per child.

Another key thing to consider is if your wife will also need a car for the school run.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

charlesworth said:


> I know its a very broad question but what sort of salary would you expect over and above that for a decent standard of living and able to save money.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## charlesworth (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

